# Depression



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

It is not unusual for a person to become depressed when things are not going right in one's life and chronic illness is one of those things that just tear down the body as well as the psyche.

I do hope all of you will read this article in it's entirety as some of the things written, if employed, will help you to a better life and a quality of life.

My humble opinion is that no one except for a Board Certified Psychiatrist is qualified to Rx anti-depressants. They are being greatly misused as a panacea.

As an aside, I am grateful for such life-saving drugs. When needed, they are a God-send! Absolutely!

Anyway..............................................

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...e-heart-disease.aspx?e_cid=20120414_DNL_art_1


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow...that's depressing. (Sorry....couldn't resist.)

Great article! Thanks for sharing, Andros.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Wow...that's depressing. (Sorry....couldn't resist.)
> 
> Great article! Thanks for sharing, Andros.


Don't be sorry! The true things are often the funniest things.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Great article, thanks for passing it along! Definitely one of a myriad of things we have probably all experienced at one point or another.

The flip side of things is that some drugs such as Wellbutrin are being researched as TNF-a inhibitors, which may in some ways help the immune system.

Even so, we could all do with more Omega-3's and sunshine! arty0006:


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

Great informative post Andros.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Faithfully said:


> Great informative post Andros.


Which definitely has been a subject of interest to not only you but many here.


----------

